# Medical service advice in Melbourne - The royal Melbourne Hospital :-(



## asterswanson (Aug 6, 2014)

The RMH --- or --- The WORST Medical service I had in Australia:

French native, I had a severe skin issues in December and decided to consult the Royal Melbourne hospital considering the good service they commercialize on their web site – OH MY GOD – When I arrived at the emergency department, I’m directly informed that as a foreigner, I will be charged an extra 230 dollars for a total of 450 dollars the consultation. I had a good insurance thus, even if I’m chocked by this manner towards foreigner, agreed with those fees.
After waiting 2 hours (which is not the problem), a doctor check my body and having no idea of what my disease could be (“he definitely was very surprised by this skin issue”), took few pictures with is cell phone’s camera and forwarded them to (apparently) his manager who agreed with him that I should have an allergy – obviously, skin problem = allergy….after few day I decided to go to the pharmacy and ask what my issue could be considering that nothing was gone and directly the pharmacist told me : “this is NOT an allergy, this a fungal infection (mycosis) you must take this cream for few days…very surprised I send few picture to my doctor in France who directly confirmed me that the pharmacist was right and for sure it was not an allergy…well well well…I spread the cream over my body for few day and surprisingly everything was gone.
Finally I paid 450 dollars for a consultation (in one of the most important hospital of Melbourne) that last //for sure// no more than 5 minutes and the diagnostic was WWRROONNGG. But the best remain that because I WAS first diagnosed an allergy and finally which finally turn into an other disease I’ was not refund by my insurance considering that wrong diagnostic exclude a refund in their bloody contract. After contacting the consumer affair Victoria, an organization trying to handle those kind of situation, they informed me, “ Please next time, just consult a general practitioner and everything should be way more easy”.
Consequently:
I definitely don’t advice the ROYAL MELBOURNE HOSPITAL FOR ANY MEDICAL ISSUE
☹☹☹☹☹☹☹☹


----------

